# MAC_Whore's Glam Soup Episode 1 Show Recap



## Janice (Apr 21, 2008)

The lovely Jen aka MAC_Whore has written up her recap of the inaugural episode of Glam Soup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For those of you who don’t know, yesterday was the first program from our new Glam Soup internet radio show.

Speaking for Janice, Jamie and myself, we had a blast! It was so great to interact with those of you who participated. We have been talking about doing this for awhile and were thrilled to get rolling with the idea.

We did experience a few technical glitches, which is evidenced by the 10-15 second intro which doubled up with some other audio. If you play back the archived version, the doubled-up audio will be the first thing you hear. Bear with the show and as soon as that intro ends, the audio is normal.

So I guess the message here is that this is a work in progress. We have to work out a few glitches, such as improved audio quality, but I have to tell you guys we have some great things planned, so definitely *stay tuned*.

For those of you who didn’t experience the first episode. I’ll explain a bit about the process.  You can listen to the show live through the link we provided to Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio.  That link takes you to Specktra’s homepage on the radio show hosting site.  This is where you can listen live or playback archived programs.  

Additionally, there is a running live-time chat that occurs on our page (Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio) as the show is airing.  This is a great feature, as it gives us live time feedback, questions and info from our favourite guests…you guys! There were about 30 ladies in the chat while the show was airing, discussing the topics with each other in real time.

At this point, we plan on doing a weekly show, every Sunday night at the following times: 10pm est / 7:00pm pst / 9pm cst (US). If you need some help with your time zones, check out  this site for help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our initial program talked about Heatherette, DressCamp the new NYC Pro store, upcoming collections, and current cosmetic trends.  Hey….we found out that Jamie wore the Heatherette Bad Girl fishnet lashes to her son’s baseball practice.  How glam is that?

Our future programs will incorporate a diverse range of beauty topics, cosmetic users and of course, what you love Specktra for, scoops on upcoming collections.  

We will definitely be talking more to you guys in future programs. That being said, if you have any ideas or topics that you would like to see covered, please PM Janice, Jamie or me, MAC_Whore and share your ideas! We need your input to make the show fantastic. If you liked the show, please favorite it on the BlogTalkRadio website and add us as your friend.

Again, we had a spectacular time. Thank you so much for listening and participating. Specktra is all about you guys. You make this site. We are proud to be a part of your experience.

Keep listening!


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't get to listen to it live, but I listened to the first half last night. Great idea for expanding the site Janice, and thank you to Jamie and Jen for helping out. I look forward to the next program.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Apr 21, 2008)

I went to the link and there is a constant echo in the background on the playback


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

Through out the whole show or just initially?


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Through out the whole show or just initially?_

 

I, only, heard it initially.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Apr 21, 2008)

I heard it throughout on firefox, but on IE it was fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn you firefox!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I heard it throughout on firefox, but on IE it was fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn you firefox!_

 
Awww.  I use Firefox and I had no problem.  Maybe because I am on a Mac.


----------



## frankenstain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you! I'm always looking for makeup podcasts. <3


----------



## lipshock (Apr 21, 2008)

I only caught the portion with Azia and I loved it.

Azia, you have the cutest voice ever and I loved the fact that you gave me a shout out.  <333 :]


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I went to the link and there is a constant echo in the background on the playback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The first 10-15 seconds of the show has a doubled-up audio glitch, but it does go away.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I only caught the portion with Azia and I loved it.

Azia, you have the cutest voice ever and I loved the fact that you gave me a shout out.  <333 :]_

 
LOL....don't crack me up!  You were listening?!?!?  I didn't even know.  I've got to shout you out!  You are one of several people on here who I love and look forward to seeing their posts.  If I was thinking I would have shouted out lilchocolatema, Kimmy, and MakeupartistFauryn too.  I was sooo nervous.


----------



## matsubie (Apr 21, 2008)

i came home from work and listened to the archive episode from last night.

girls, i've gotta say, great success!

i was thoroughly entertained listening to you guys and it was great to match voices to some faces! i heard janice's before about a month a go when i listened to her pseudo-introduction recording. great information, too.

and jamie, john wayne with a vagina?  i don't think so babe.

jen - i liked it when you guys digressed to the movie topic!

you guys are all seriously sweet and thanks for always striving to develop new ways to keep the readers happy!  i seriously come here to veg and relax after a long work/school day.  working full-time and grad school really does a number on you.  blah.  thanks!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!

Doesn't Janice have the perfect radio voice?  I sound like a really nasal 12-year old boy. lol

A super big thanks to Krasevayadancer, Hilly, MACATTAK and Azia for calling in.  It was so lovely to talk to you!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 21, 2008)

I sound like a hyper 12 yr old. Eep!

Thanks again ladies for listening to me babble!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 21, 2008)

^^  Adina you were so cute & bubbly!  It was a really fun night!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^  Adina you were so cute & bubbly!  It was a really fun night!_

 
You are a doll! Thank you soooo much. I was just listening to myself babble and i got all red in the face


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

You were adorable.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2008)

It was soo cool! I really enjoyed it! I unfortunately missed it live and totally forgot!!

I got home last night from work (at MAC haha) and just totally laid on the couch and played video games. Then hours later, I was like "Omg!! Glam Soup!!" I'm glad I got to listen to the archived version! It was such a pleasure to hear you guys. It's like listening to myself, because all I ever do is talk about makeup.

And um, so I was totally red when you guys were talking about me. I couldn't believe you guys! Haha, I felt like such a celebrity. Thank you so much for the shout-out! I really appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You girls are awesome. I NEED to call in soon!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Yup you were talked about!  You gotta make it on a show sometime!

I seriously felt like I was chatting with some real celebrities & started to sweat a little!!!  Yikes!!  Thank goodness this wasn't a web cam chat!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 22, 2008)

Seriously, my heart was racing as i called in. Bunny, we love you! U HAVE to call in next time!

You too macattak!

And thanks shimmer! :-D


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 22, 2008)

I really enjoyed the show!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am going to have to get up the guts to call!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^ Yup you were talked about!  You gotta make it on a show sometime!
*
I seriously felt like I was chatting with some real celebrities & started to sweat a little!!!  Yikes!!  Thank goodness this wasn't a web cam chat!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*_

 
LOLsocute


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys are awesome


----------



## Janice (Apr 22, 2008)

Agreed Jamie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all of your support and enthusiasm, I really hope you all continue to enjoy the show. It's only going to get better! Please let us know if there's any specific topics you all would like for us to cover on upcoming shows.


----------



## lara (Apr 24, 2008)

I really loved it. I've listened to all of it this morning and you girls were great - really entertaining, I enjoyed Jen's recap of the Heatherette event and the callers were chatty and into it. Super snaps!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Seriously, my heart was racing as i called in. Bunny, we love you! U HAVE to call in next time!

You too macattak!

And thanks shimmer! :-D_

 

I was the last caller & it wasn't on air, but it's on the archived show


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 25, 2008)

Macattak, i dont know how i missed that- listening to it now!


----------

